# School Project - I need your help!



## Santé (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello,

I am a high school junior and I have been struggling with digestive issues since I was young. At the age of 8, I ended up developing an eating disorder that I kept hidden until I became a serious anorexic at the age of 12. For my math class we needed to create and administer a survey to collect data that we are interested in. I decided to see if there was any correlation between GERD/acid relux and anorexia nervosa & bulimia nervosa.

So that's what I ended up making my survey about  and I need a lot more data. If you have GERD/acid reflux, anorexia nervosa, or bulimia nervosa, please take take a few moment to complete my survey. It is incredibly short (less than 3 minutes long) and very easy to fill out. Also, if you only have GERD/acid reflux and do not have a history of anorexia or bulimia, you can still take the test  It is not an either-or type of thing 

Thank you and here is the link: Hi,

http://goo.gl/forms/kFi3SLMI5N


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

just finished your survey! it's good you are doing this. research is always a good thing--very helpful.

good luck with everything


----------

